# This site may harm your computer



## alie (Jan 31, 2009)

try this link and see the result hahahaha!

http://www.google.com.sg/search?q=f...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Google've labeled FreeBSD site and some sites related with FreeBSD as "This site may harm your computer"


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 31, 2009)

that was some but, that's already fixed
all search results were marked like that


----------



## brd@ (Feb 1, 2009)

More info here: http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/01/this-site-may-harm-your-computer-on.html


----------



## bengomez (Feb 3, 2009)

that is some thing that is not too good for freebsd, but that was fixed then...




_________________
Indianapolis Web Design


----------



## rliegh (Feb 3, 2009)

It only lasted for an hour, so I doubt it caused that much harm to FreeBSD.


----------



## brd@ (Feb 3, 2009)

Well if you guys read the link it was doing it for *EVERY* site, not just FreeBSD.


----------



## zeiz (Feb 5, 2009)

I just paid attention what's written on this page's tab selector and firefox's title bar...
As you guessed it's page of forums.freebsd.org. Indeed Ha-ha-ha, damn them...


----------



## zeiz (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry, I cannot delete the duplicate.


----------



## johnblue (Feb 5, 2009)

brd@ said:
			
		

> Well if you guys read the link it was doing it for *EVERY* site, not just FreeBSD.


Agreed, with one exception.  Whilst the snafu was in progress, I typed ebay into the search box and the only thing that was not flagged in the results was an ebay video link to youtube.com.

lol.  I thought my DNS servers had be compromised until dig turned up consistent results from other servers and the youtube thing ..

John


----------

